# Kugel um die eigene X-Achse drehen lassen



## jackie05 (7. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
wie kann ich am einfachsten eine Kugel von 2D in 3D effekt animieren lassen?
Die Kugel soll sich nur um die eigene X-Achse drehen.

Gibt es vieleicht welche Tutorials indem das beschrieben wird?

Vielen Dank.

MfG


----------



## Remme (8. Januar 2008)

Vielleicht ist das hier was musst dich halt nur registrieren

Link1


----------



## jackie05 (8. Januar 2008)

Danke.
Gibt es vieleicht auch Tutorials um Steine um ihre X-Achse zu drehen?
ich habe in Paint einen Stein gezeichnet und dieser Stein möchte ich gerne animieren.

Ich habe mir mal den link angekuckt aber sowas hatte ich nicht gemeint, ich meinte in 3D mäßig drehen.

So ungefähr wie diese animation:
http://www.sexy-gifs.de/img33015.htm

Wie könnte man das ambesten machen?.

MfG


----------



## ink (8. Januar 2008)

Du möchtest etwas in Paint animieren?

edit: Wenn du kein anderes Programm hast, lad dir Gimp runter (ist kostenlos) und versuch das Ganze damit.

Download-Link
Tutorial-Link

Es gibt noch viele andere Tuts im Netz, habs nur auf die schnelle gefunden.
Guck dir das Tut: Erstellung von GIF-Animationen, für die Basics


----------



## janoc (8. Januar 2008)

Solche "Drehung um X-Achse" Animationen wirst du in einem 2D-Programm nur durch Verzerrung nachahmen können. Das wird aber nur für "Objekte" gehen, die keine nennenswerte Z-Ausdehnung haben (und da auch nur mit Bauchweh).


----------



## jackie05 (8. Januar 2008)

@Skat ich meinte das ich nur den Stein in Paint gezeichnet habe und die animation mache ich dann mit Adobe ImageReady CS2.

Vielen Dank für die Tipps, ich werde das dann mal versuchen.

MfG


----------

